# دراسة عمانية عن ضجيج الطائرات في سلطنة عمان - مسقط



## shabib (28 أبريل 2009)

مرحبا اخوتي .. أـمنى لكم الإستفادة وخصوصا لأولئك الذين ينجزون مشاريع تخرج بذات المضمون .. وفقكم الله


----------



## جاسر (28 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

اطلعت على هذا الملخص الماتع والمفيد

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/ مصطفي (1 مايو 2009)

*
بــارك الله فيك اخـي الحبيب 
​*​


----------

